

Did the United States Beat Sputnik into Space? - tokenadult
http://www.skepticblog.org/2011/12/15/united-states-beat-sputnik/

======
tokenadult
Details of the nuclear bomb testing program and speculation about the space
launch from Pascal-B can be found here:

<http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/Usa/Tests/Plumbob.html>

